# converting to TMCC



## bud (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm just starting out and have four engines . I would like to convert all of them so I can use the TMCC, how do I go about that?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What are the specifics of the four engines?

The easiest way to convert them would be to use the Electric RailRoad (ERR) conversion stuff, they have models to work with AC or DC motors, and for DC motors you can also have cruise control. They also have sound stuff. For a good deal on the ERR equipment, you can contact Bill at ModernToyTrainParts, he sells them at a discount.

Note that there are different kits for AC and DC motors, also for steamers or diesels. I've done a number of these conversions for both steam and diesel, as well as converting smaller stuff to TMCC, so when you're ready to pull the trigger, we'll be here to help you out.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

I didnt know that could even be done, very cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have several threads on conversions I've done in the forums, and there are others as well. A basic conversion of a diesel is very easy, steamers are sometimes a bit more complicated.

You can also do conversions to DCS (ProtoSound 2), the MTH command system, I've recently gotten into their stuff as well.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Without knowing the specific make and model of your engines it's hard to answer your question. Sort of like walking into an auto parts store and saying you have a "car" and want to order a new engine.

My first question is why? TMCC? There are good reasons to use it but are they good enough reasons to go through the time and expense to make the conversion? Is it just for sound? There are Railsounds cars out there that will get you that without rewiring and reworking the engine. 

Please let us know what and why and I think we can offer solutions to help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I made the assumption that he was interested in command operation, but maybe that was a hasty judgment.  That's usually the reason for looking at TMCC/Legacy.

The process is similar for AC or DC locomotives, only the exact TMCC package would be different. I've done AC and DC in both steamers and diesels.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

what is command operation?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go, you can read all about it. 

The Benefits of Lionel TrainMaster Command Control (TMCC)


----------



## bud (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I"m planning on running the four engines and have been reading how TMCC can control one or more engines on the same track. I do have a ZW transformer and I know that I can run one or more trains on the same track but they will be running at the same speed. Thanks again for the insite.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you planning on having more than one operator? I have a large layout with Legacy and find it nearly impossible to run more than one train on the same track at the same time by myself. It is very difficult to sync the speed of two different trains let alone 4. I'm thinking my house record for running two trains on the same track without incident is around 5 minutes. Sooner or later one train will overtake the other. 

If your plan is to have an operating session with multiple operators equipped with legacy controls then that will work fine and you will have the ability to create a true model railroad. Either way we'd love to see an operating session on youtube.

If you decide to go all-in with TMCC/legacy there are conversion kits out there to convert older non electronic engines to TMCC. Without knowing specifically what engines you have it's difficult to make a specific recommendation.

If your engines are Postwar, 1945-69 Lionel, rather than damage their value I suggest leaving them as they are and obtaining some inexpensive MPC era, 1970-86, Lionel engines and upgrade them. MPC offerings generally have much lower value than PW or modern era and upgrading them to TMCC might actually increase their value.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, I just got back from our modular club's first display, it was the very first outing for the club and all our modules. 

I had three trains running on a single mainline track using Legacy, and it wasn't that hard. Two of them were equipped with cruise control, so I got them running and spaced appropriately, then got the 3rd one, my NYC Fire Car in the mix. 

As for the specific recommendation for conversion kits, the ERR kits I mentioned before are really the only game in town now. Both TAS and Digital Dynamics are out of business, they used to be the other choices.

How about telling us exactly what you have as far as locomotives you'd like to convert. Also, don't overlook the possibility of simply shopping on eBay or similar for used TMCC locomotives, sometimes that's cheaper than doing a conversion. Here's one example to illustrate my point.

I have an MTH Pennsylvania K-4 with MTH DCS PS/2 conversion coming today that I paid $200 for. Here's a picture of the model (not my engine, just the same model) below. The price for the conversion kit from MTH is $180, so I basically got the locomotive for $20.

Note: PS/2 (DCS) is the MTH (Mike's Train House) command system that is similar in concept and capability as TMCC.


----------

